# Source: NY would be No. 1 on Odom's list



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Would he be interested in coming to New York at a discounted rate?
> 
> A source with knowledge of Odom's thinking says yes. The source says the Knicks would be "on the top of his list" if Odom became a free agent.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/knicks/post/_/id/19910/source-new-york-no-1-on-odoms-list


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Kim K wants Lamar Odom to play for Knicks.

Rumors say Kim K is dating Jeremy Lin. Kim don't want Lin to sleep on the couch.

Knicks can use the vet minimum to sign him. It is a perfect fit in basketball too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds about right. He'll either be on the Knicks, Nets, Lakers or Clippers next season. He only wants NY or LA.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I like the idea, and :laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Championship.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

No thank you. Odom is broken. 





Ballscientist said:


> Kim K wants Lamar Odom to play for Knicks.
> 
> Rumors say Kim K is dating Jeremy Lin. Kim don't want Lin to sleep on the couch.
> 
> Knicks can use the vet minimum to sign him. It is a perfect fit in basketball too.


Well buddy I don't know what Kim K has to do with Odom, he's married to her sister not her. Secondly Jeremy Lin already got his own place and now doesn't sleep on the couch, he sleeps on a bed (shout out to Brian) so your argument is invalid. Lastly Kim K is dating Kanye West, you're slacking.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The media would crush Lamar in New York. First sign at a bad game and he's be on the front of the paper, which would lead to him crying and possibly trying to commit suicide.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not really. He's not important enough to be back page news. I doubt he'd even start.

My concern would be I'd feel like I'd be stuck with him. Noone would trade for him because he'd sulk, so it better work out or you could end up with a Stephon Marbury situation all over again. 

It'll also be interesting to see who the Mavericks trade his contract to.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre said:


> Not really. He's not important enough to be back page news. I doubt he'd even start.
> 
> My concern would be I'd feel like I'd be stuck with him. Noone would trade for him because he'd sulk, so it better work out or you could end up with a Stephon Marbury situation all over again.
> 
> It'll also be interesting to see who the Mavericks trade his contract to.


Its the Knicks and its LO. He'd be in the news quite a bit.

Not to mention Chloe and Lamar go to New York tv show.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That probably doesn't even last much longer...plus Lamar Odom isn't some big star, that time passed for him in part because he wasn't built for it..I don't know why you feel like he'd be in the news at all.


----------



## Matt Filroy (Jul 16, 2012)

That's be awesome.


----------

